

How to survive a heart attack if you're alone - josscrowcroft
http://www.philcheung.com/Health/HAS.htm

======
zephjc
False <http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/coughcpr.asp>

Tl;dr: pop an aspirin at chest pain onset

~~~
josscrowcroft
Oh, good find!

